# if I deactivate my old HR10-250, can I still still watch remaining recorded shows?



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm now using the HR20/21s for HD.

My HR10s are being used to record SD stuff.

I know I have to keep them active in order to
use the DVR functions for recording. However,
if I deactivate them, will I continue to be able
to watch the shows that I already recorded?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes. Just disconnect the satellite cable(s) and phone cord before deactivating the DVR.


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes. Just disconnect the satellite cable(s) and phone cord before deactivating the DVR.


That's just what I was thinking.... if I do *NOT* disconnect the satellite cables 
and the phone cords, will DirecTV send out a *deactivate & self-destruct* 
command that cleas everything? (or at least disable playback?)


----------



## kenva (Dec 29, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes. Just disconnect the satellite cable(s) and phone cord before deactivating the DVR.


I don't think even that is necessary. I have deactivated mine a long time ago, but leave it connected to the Sat incase I want to reactive it to give me additional recording space.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

kathymoore said:


> That's just what I was thinking.... if I do *NOT* disconnect the satellite cables
> and the phone cords, will DirecTV send out a *deactivate & self-destruct*
> command that cleas everything? (or at least disable playback?)


They could. That's why you want to disconnect the satellite and phone connections before deactivating it.


----------



## bleuodessey (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year,

I am new to the forum, and brand new to Direct TV, have never used Sat sys before.

Looking for Wiring plans for different ways to setup individual rooms with recorders for additional TV's. What is the best splitter equipt for cable off Dish on roof Etc. I would just like to find out what options and variations are available. 

The DVR I use holds about 100hrs of normal broadcast, But I would like to have more recording space, I notice several in the forum have mutiple DVR's how would one hook these up, are they in series, parallel, where can I go to find out more info on possible options 

Direct TV just came out recently and setup a basic system Single LNB, I am not crazy about HD after reading some of the comments on issues and equipt used, may I say, similiar to Win XP and the New Vista ( i'll stay with XP thank you very much).

This is one fantastic Forum, 

Trying to learn about SAT, Video Equipt, home Theatre sys, Etc., reading as fast as I can.

Appreciate whatever direction you could offer.

Thanks,

Bleu


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bleuodessey said:


> Happy New Year,
> 
> I am new to the forum, and brand new to Direct TV, have never used Sat sys before.
> 
> ...


Bleu, you might want to re-post this in the General DirecTV Forum because not too many people will see it here buried in a totally unrelated thread.

But I'll take a short stab at your questions ....

With DirecTV equipment, every room with a Receiver or DVR needs its own satellite coax feeds from your dish/multiswitch. Plan on at least one coax feed per tuner (one tuner in a Receiver and two tuners in a DVR).

The current dish's provide 4-outputs from their integrated multiswitch, but you can add an external multiswitch to provide more than four outputs. The Zinwell WB68 is suitable for all DirecTV dishes, including the newest 5-LNB Ka/Ku-band dishes, and provides 8 outputs. Note that you cannot use coax splitters with satellite feeds becasue they mess up the DC switching voltages that each Receiver/DVRs uses to control the dish's LNBs.

It's easy to expand recording space with the new HD DVRs (HR20/HR21). Just connect an external SATA drive.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

kathymoore said:


> I'm now using the HR20/21s for HD.
> 
> My HR10s are being used to record SD stuff.
> 
> ...


I was told by multiple reps at dtv that I had to keep the unit activated to be able to watch any previously recorded material. They say once the card is no longer valid - You cant watch the saved content.....

But, I've recently plugged in a friends SD Hughes receiver that's hasn't been active for 1.5yrs and I can still see & watch all of his "Now Playing List".


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

You can still watch content. People have taken them to cabins because thay recordings on them.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

finaldiet said:


> You can still watch content. People have taken them to cabins because thay recordings on them.


Typically they're still "active" Receivers in that application. The problem is that after they've been deactivated for a while you can no longer view the recordings.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

From what I recall you should disconnect the cables BEFORE you deactivate the unit. That way it has no idea it's not active, but i have no idea how long it "thinks" that.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

Matt L said:


> From what I recall you should disconnect the cables BEFORE you deactivate the unit. That way it has no idea it's not active, but i have no idea how long it "thinks" that.


1.5 years isn't long enough to think that the recordings will always be available?


----------



## bleuodessey (Jan 1, 2008)

My apologies, I am still learning my way around this forum, and how it works, I lost my spot where I posted this msg, but have learned tonight how to find the msg's I post now, 3rd times a charm they say.

I will read more of your older posts as I get time, to learn more about expansion, and the right way to do thing.

Try to post in a better area as you stated, thanks for the tip. (talk about being lost in a new forum, like going to a new college, and you cant find your classes...Hee Hee....

In your response you noted:

"It's easy to expand recording space with the new HD DVRs (HR20/HR21). Just connect an external SATA drive."

I not familiar with this equipt, where does one read about, and purchase these units? 

Mine is R15 DVR, and has USB outlet front and back, but go figure, they are not enabled from what I find, they are for future stuff @#$%^&* according to DTV manual that came with it.

Bleu


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bleuodessey said:


> ....
> "It's easy to expand recording space with the new HD DVRs (HR20/HR21). Just connect an external SATA drive."
> 
> I not familiar with this equipt, where does one read about, and purchase these units?
> ...


Check out this thread for more information on known working eSATA setups with the HR20/HR21 HD DVRs ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92029

You can buy eSATA drives just about anywhere (Best Buy, Costco, Circuit City, etc). But some are proven to work better with the HR20/21 than others, so review that thread.

And you're right, the R15 does not support this feature.


----------



## bleuodessey (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the good info and I will check out other places in this forum that you recommended.

For HR20 / 21's where is the best place to purchase these units?

Thanks,

Bleu


----------



## bleuodessey (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks litzdog911,

Where do you think would be a good place to purchase HR20 / 21 DVR's.

We have Fry's out here, and of course EBAY on the web?

Bleu


----------



## bleuodessey (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok thanks for looking out for the new guy on the block.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bleuodessey said:


> Thanks litzdog911,
> 
> Where do you think would be a good place to purchase HR20 / 21 DVR's.
> 
> ...


Best Buy, Costco, Circuit City, or direct from DirecTV.


----------



## bleuodessey (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds good to me, Litzdog911,

I'll check out the HR20,21's at Fry's and Costco too.

Have great week.


Bleu


----------

